
The MAKWA Password Hashing Function [pdf] - monort
http://www.bolet.org/makwa/makwa-spec-20150422.pdf
======
tptacek
MAKWA is a Password Hashing Competition finalist, for what it's worth.

------
joeuser3932
Interesting. See also "Another huge security problem" posted a few minutes ago
here. Maybe CBCrypt can use MAKWA.

